# Kuzan vs Borsalino



## Sabco (Oct 23, 2014)

No restrictions
Feats only
Marineford
35m
Intel : full

I have seen some people puts kuzan higher than Borsalino


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2014)

Ends in draw or Borsalino wins

Kizaru's superior maneuverability and favor of mid/long range combat gives him the edge. Given Kuzan lost a leg, he probably isn't even as strong as before.


----------



## Sabco (Oct 23, 2014)

Forgot to mention that kuzan is not injured.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 23, 2014)

Could go either way


----------



## Goomoonryong (Oct 23, 2014)

Could go either way.


----------



## Monster (Oct 23, 2014)

Could go either way.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 23, 2014)

Could go either way.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 23, 2014)

Could go either way.


----------



## Coruscation (Oct 23, 2014)

Kuzan takes it extreme-diff. Same as he got beat by Akainu with. I am inclined to believe that the Admirals are equal in combat ability and it will be willpower that decides the match. Akainu is the strongest willed and after him follows, extremely narrowly, Kuzan. Then Borsalino with his "unclear" justice. It doesn't mean he's "weaker" so much as when pushed to the very brink, something, somewhere has to give and the stronger will ultimately prevails.


----------



## Sabco (Oct 23, 2014)

lol wtf...


----------



## Sabco (Oct 23, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> Kuzan extreme-diff. Same as he got beat by Akainu with.



Ok but what about their feats I mean Borsa's feats were more impressive


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 23, 2014)

Either way with extreme diff, but Kuzan's fight with Sakazuki gives him the edge for me.


----------



## Coruscation (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't see how Kizaru has any more impressive "feats" than fighting Akainu and heavily injuring him before losing only after 10 successive days of battle that completely changed an island into a perfect 50/50 split of hot & cold landscapes.


----------



## Sabco (Oct 23, 2014)

not necessarily to be stronger than sakazuki to beat aokiji


----------



## Ruse (Oct 23, 2014)

sabco said:


> Ok but what about their feats I mean Borsa's feats were more impressive



How are they?


----------



## Valdie (Oct 23, 2014)

Leaning towards Kizaru in this one.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2014)

Kizaru fought in Marineford and didn't have a scratch on him at the end unlike Kuzan. He also managed to actually damage Whitebeard.

Based on MF feats, Borsalino is better.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 23, 2014)

Could go either way.


----------



## Coruscation (Oct 23, 2014)

Totally invalid comparisons.

Taking damage:
- Akainu got hurt waaay more than either of them, so point invalid.
- Aokiji got hurt when he fought the WSM, was wrapped around his bisento and Jozu rammed him out of nowhere. Kizaru would've gotten hit too.

Damaging Whitebeard:
- Kizaru fought a _much_ more injured Whitebeard than Aokiji did. Point invalid. Aokiji faced him when he was at his absolute best health out of any time he dueled an Admiral, evaded his Haki stab and was going in at close quarters.

Going by feats, Akainu has the best from the war by a good margin, and we know that Aokiji pushed Akainu to extreme-diff and heavily injured him, with basically everything about the fight telling us that they were almost dead equal. Kizaru's the one who needs to prove himself going by "feats". Not that I think he needs it but that's what the topic is asking for, for some reason.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2014)

Gonna give it to Aokiji extreme difficulty for me.

In all honesty Kizaru could win too but Kiji had left better impressions on me.

It addition to having in my opinion a more lethal DF.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> Taking damage:
> - Akainu got hurt waaay more than either of them, so point invalid.
> - Aokiji got hurt when he fought the WSM, was wrapped around his bisento and Jozu rammed him out of nowhere. Kizaru would've gotten hit too.



Akainu also placed himself at the forefront of that war and most of his damage (rather all of them) came from a pissed off Whitebeard. You act like Borsalino wasn't blindsided by the old man when he chose to go after Luffy and turn it right back on him. Kizaru's greatest strength is speed, no reason to believe he'd be unable to react where Kuzan could not.



> Damaging Whitebeard:
> - Kizaru fought a _much_ more injured Whitebeard than Aokiji did. Point invalid. Aokiji faced him when he was at his absolute best health out of any time he dueled an Admiral, evaded his Haki stab and was going in at close quarters.



Yet Sakazuki fought Whitebeard at his possible weakest and was promptly floored.


Not that I care enough to argue semantics. This fight can go either way regardless.


----------



## Coruscation (Oct 23, 2014)

Liquid said:
			
		

> Akainu also placed himself at the forefront of that war and most of his damage (rather all of them) came from a pissed off Whitebeard.



That's exactly my point. To judge what taking damage means you have to judge it against the scenarios the damage was taken in. You can't just say "X took no damage and Y got a split lip, therefore X has better feats than Y".



> You act like Borsalino wasn't blindsided by the old man when he chose to go after Luffy and turn it right back on him. Kizaru's greatest strength is speed, no reason to believe he'd be unable to react where Kuzan could not.



You act like Whitebeard wasn't far more badly injured when he attacked Borsalino than when he fought Kuzan and even Aokiji. That's an enormous factor. WB had to push himself extremely hard just to keep fighting after he had a heart attack, got his stomach melted & got pierced by numerous swords and suffered tons of blood loss on top of his sickness constantly getting worse. Aokiji fought a Whitebeard who was in far better shape than Kizaru.

And it's complete bs to believe that Kizaru could react to Jozu out of nowhere while simultaneously fighting a much more healthy Whitebeard, nothing he's shown has remotely indicated that and the area of speed he excels in is movement speed not reactions. When you're fighting freaking Whitebeard of all people you focus completely on him.



> Yet Sakazuki fought Whitebeard at his possible weakest and was promptly floored.



Whitebeard driven by anger at Ace's death was not remotely at his weakest. He was probably stronger in that instance than he ever was since Squardo's stab.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> That's exactly my point. To judge what taking damage means you have to judge it against the scenarios the damage was taken in. You can't just say "X took no damage and Y got a split lip, therefore X has better feats than Y".



Kizaru was no more inactive in that war than Kuzan and he was blindsided by top-tiers all the same.




> You act like Whitebeard wasn't far more badly injured when he attacked Borsalino than when he fought Kuzan and even Aokiji. That's an enormous factor. WB had to push himself extremely hard just to keep fighting after he had a heart attack, got his stomach melted & got pierced by numerous swords and suffered tons of blood loss on top of his sickness constantly getting worse. Aokiji fought a Whitebeard who was in far better shape than Kizaru.
> 
> And it's complete bs to believe that Kizaru could react to Jozu out of nowhere while simultaneously fighting a much more healthy Whitebeard, nothing he's shown has remotely indicated that and the area of speed he excels in is movement speed not reactions. When you're fighting freaking Whitebeard of all people you focus completely on him.





> Whitebeard driven by anger at Ace's death was not remotely at his weakest. He was probably stronger in that instance than he ever was since Squardo's stab.



You've completely ignored the state of Whitebeard's health in favor for his mindset despite it being world's apart compared to when he first started and regardless of how relatively illogical this is. So which is it?


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Oct 23, 2014)

They seem equal to me, it will be an extreme diff fight either way.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2014)

Liquid said:


> You've completely ignored the state of Whitebeard's health in favor for his mindset despite it being world's apart compared to when he first started and regardless of how relatively illogical this is. So which is it?



Will power is a hell of a thing.

FACT is that instance saw the most powerful quake attack from whitebeard.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 23, 2014)

Kuzan high-extreme difficulty. Fleet admiral candidate > Admiral


----------



## zenieth (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you believe Sengoku > Garp?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2014)

garp wasn't an admiral.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 23, 2014)

If he was do you think garp would ever be nominated for fleet admiral?

Ever?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 23, 2014)

*EVER???????*


----------



## Ruse (Oct 23, 2014)

I was wondering how long it would take till the FA candidate arguments popped up.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2014)

zenieth said:


> If he was do you think garp would ever be nominated for fleet admiral?
> 
> Ever?



Yes.**


----------



## Coruscation (Oct 23, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Kizaru was no more inactive in that war than Kuzan and he was blindsided by top-tiers all the same.
> 
> You've completely ignored the state of Whitebeard's health in favor for his mindset despite it being world's apart compared to when he first started and regardless of how relatively illogical this is. So which is it?



It's not about overall activity, it's about the specific situations you're put in. Doflamingo got a scratch while Momonga walked away without any but who do you think is stronger? There should be countless more examples. Kuzan got blindsided by Jozu while already busy with the World's Strongest Man. This resulted in a small trickle of blood. Simply put there is hardly a situation where getting a split lip is more easily forgiven.

I'm not ignoring anything at all. Adrenaline bursts induced by especially strong emotions that let people do crazy things they seemingly should be incapable of is a very real thing and it's often accentuated even more in manga. It's not a new thing to One Piece either. Whitebeard was struggling ever since his heart attack and subsequent attack by Akainu and it was apparent he couldn't use his Haki properly. The surge of emotion at Ace's death allowed him to summon his reserves to attack Akainu with full strength.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 23, 2014)

Kuzan Extreme Dif. I don't see Borsalino being as close to Sakazuki as Kuzan.


----------



## trance (Oct 23, 2014)

Kuzan takes it with extreme difficulty. I consider Kuzan to be above Borsalino the same way Sakazuki was above him but I also wouldn't be surprised if they truly were equal.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 23, 2014)

Kizaru takes it, because I like him more. 

I don't understand the reasoning behind Kizaru being the weakest just because Aokiji and Akainu fought.


----------



## 108CaliberPhoenix (Oct 23, 2014)

Kaiser said:


> Kuzan high-extreme difficulty. Fleet admiral candidate > Admiral





lol said:


> Kizaru takes it, because I like him more.
> 
> I don't understand the reasoning behind Kizaru being the weakest just because Aokiji and Akainu fought.




Voted Kizaru only because I like him more.

It's because Oda specifically had those two duke it out for FA. 

But seriously no one in their right mind was gonna nominate Borsalino for such a position come on now, that shouldn't be used against him


----------



## Luke (Oct 23, 2014)

Aokiji wins with extremely high difficulty.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 23, 2014)

lol said:


> Kizaru takes it, because I like him more.
> 
> I don't understand the reasoning behind Kizaru being the weakest just because Aokiji and Akainu fought.





108CaliberPhoenix said:


> Voted Kizaru only because I like him more.
> 
> It's because Oda specifically had those two duke it out for FA.
> 
> But seriously no one in their right mind was gonna nominate Borsalino for such a position come on now, that shouldn't be used against him


I know that not getting nominated for FA means little, the candidates are chosen more for their leadership than strength, so it's not a strike against Borsalino at all. I just give Kuzan a small edge due to his battle with Sakazuki. It could go either way though, at nothing less than extreme diff, the Logia Trio were all portrayed as very close to each other in terms of strength.


----------



## Venom (Oct 23, 2014)

Just voting for Kizaru cause I like him more.
Though I think it can go either way extreme diff.


----------



## Datassassin (Oct 23, 2014)

Either could win.


----------



## 108CaliberPhoenix (Oct 23, 2014)

Tea said:


> I know that not getting nominated for FA means little, the candidates are chosen more for their leadership than strength, so it's not a strike against Borsalino at all. I just give Kuzan a small edge due to his battle with Sakazuki. It could go either way though, at nothing less than extreme diff, the Logia Trio were all portrayed as very close to each other in terms of strength.


Yeah I know, I actually do think Kiji would edge out the victory because of that too. But Borsalino is just too entertaining


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm actually quite a bit suprised this is so evened out...

Thought people generally regarded Kuzan as superior, even if only by a little, especially after what we know he can do.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 23, 2014)

108CaliberPhoenix said:


> Yeah I know, I actually do think Kiji would edge out the victory because of that too. But Borsalino is just too entertaining


I like Kuzan a bit more than Borsalino, the Yellow Monkey is an entertaining troll, but Kuzan is more developed, and I love how he's still trying to do what he believes is right even after losing a leg and leaving the Marines.


BlueDemon said:


> I'm actually quite a bit suprised this is so evened out...


So am I, pleasantly so, it's good to see that the majority feels that Borsalino is on the same level as his comrades.


----------



## Orca (Oct 23, 2014)

Could go either way. And I'd imagine that this would be a ten day fight as well.


----------



## Suit (Oct 23, 2014)

Borsalino has more votes than Kuzan? This is a popularity contest going by that logic. In a fight, Kuzan wins.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree with you Teabro


----------



## JoJo (Oct 23, 2014)

Could go either way, but the fight isn't going to be anything less than extreme diff.


----------



## Magician (Oct 23, 2014)

Kuzan, extreme diff.


----------



## Amol (Oct 24, 2014)

Iceman would beat Lightman with extreme diff.


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2014)

Kuzan. Extreme Difficulty.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 24, 2014)

is kizaru bloodlust?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 24, 2014)

It depends.... can kizaru coat any of his light attacks (swords, beams) with haki? or is Kizaru's light hot enough to damage kuzan without haki as a natural weakness?


----------



## NO (Oct 24, 2014)

Kuzan extreme-difficulty 100 out of 100 times.

Borsalino has never and will never fight an opponent as strong as Akainu. Kuzan has. He has that slight edge in experience and because of it, it closes the unclear gap we've always had surrounding Kuzan and Kizaru, even if that gap is extremely small.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 24, 2014)

Kizaru wins with extremely high difficulty, IMO.  I've found him more impressive in terms of physical prowess and speed so far.  I'm also more impressed with his Devil Fruit so far.


----------



## Sabco (Oct 24, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> Kuzan extreme-difficulty 100 out of 100 times.
> 
> Borsalino has never and will never fight an opponent as strong as Akainu. Kuzan has. He has that slight edge in experience and because of it, it closes the unclear gap we've always had surrounding Kuzan and Kizaru, even if that gap is extremely small.




And what exactly makes you think kizaru can't fight against akainu for 10 days ? He is even faster than kuzan and has better feats he injured WB while kuzan failed to do,


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 24, 2014)

Could go either way. Honestly would give the slightest of edges to Borsalino cause of his speed, but this is a scenario where the only wrong answer is someone winning without fighting for 10 days.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2014)

sabco said:


> *And what exactly makes you think kizaru can't fight against akainu for 10 days ?* He is even faster than kuzan and has better feats he injured WB while kuzan failed to do,



Their powers don't cancel each other out.

What does Kizaru being faster have to do with anything?  Absolutely nobody had issues with Kizaru's speed apart from people too weak to fight him in the first place.

Kizaru injured Whitebeard?  How the hell was Kiji supposed to get a chance when Josu and his big ass came to intervene?

Kiji was the only Admiral who was interrupted against Whitebeard.  Take that however you want.


----------



## NO (Oct 24, 2014)

sabco said:


> And what exactly makes you think kizaru can't fight against akainu for 10 days ? He is even faster than kuzan and has better feats he injured WB while kuzan failed to do,


Doesn't matter. Both Akainu and Kuzan are now stronger and better from their fight. Kizaru does not have that 10 day fight experience with an opponent so close in strength and I'm not gonna be outrageous enough to simply give Kizaru the benefit of the doubt and say he's superior to either of their levels at this point. The 10 day fight was not simply just a fight, it was also a way for them to train and surpass limits.


----------



## Visa (Oct 24, 2014)

Honestly, this match could go either way. The admirals are all somewhat on an equal fighting plane since both Akainu and Aokiji took 10 days to finish their duel.  

Especially since we don't even know the full extent of Kizaru's abilities. We've seen more of Kuzan and Sakazuki than Borsalino.


----------



## Typhon (Oct 24, 2014)

Until the time skip, it was assumed Akainu was the strongest Admiral. Then we found out Kuzan went and tied with him. I don't see why that doesn't apply to Kizaru as well. The three were portrayed together and all have ridiculous feats that certify that. A battle between any of the Admirals can go either way extreme difficulty. I voted Kizaru to even out the votes although I think the battle would end in a tie.


----------



## Coruscation (Oct 24, 2014)

Typhon said:
			
		

> Then we found out Kuzan went and tied with him.



So I'm assuming you've read an alternate translation/version of One Piece where it wasn't stated that the two were _almost_ equal (I'm also assuming here you know what the word "almost" means) and/or Akainu wasn't the victor of the fight but they actually tied and Aokiji... uh... resigned anyway? You have to point me to this thing if so, it sounds riveting.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 24, 2014)

Second sarcastic post from Coruscation in less than 24 hours. 

Is the world going to end tomorrow or sumfing?


----------



## Typhon (Oct 24, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> So I'm assuming you've read an alternate translation/version of One Piece where it wasn't stated that the two were _almost_ equal (I'm also assuming here you know what the word "almost" means) and/or Akainu wasn't the victor of the fight but they actually tied and Aokiji... uh... resigned anyway? You have to point me to this thing if so, it sounds riveting.


Since you feel the need to point that out, then yes, Akainu did win the exchange between them. They didn't tie. And I'm not about to go into that again, but it should be obvious that any battle that takes 10 days to decide doesn't have an obvious winner.

The post was about the closeness of the Admirals


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 24, 2014)

Kizaru got stronger in the last two years.

Aokiji lost two body parts. 

Kizaru wins. 

Pre-skip Aokiji wins.



Typhon said:


> Since you feel the need to point that out, then yes, Akainu did win the exchange between them. They didn't tie. And I'm not about to go into that again, but it should be obvious that any battle that takes 10 days to decide doesn't have an obvious winner.
> 
> The post was about the closeness of the Admirals



Akainu would beat Aokiji again.

Get over it.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 24, 2014)

Typhon said:


> Since you feel the need to point that out, then yes, Akainu did win the exchange between them. They didn't tie. And I'm not about to go into that again, *but it should be obvious that any battle that takes 10 days to decide doesn't have an obvious winner.*
> 
> The post was about the closeness of the Admirals



Actually it can.  But it just takes 10 days for the difference to show.

And you have to consider things that their powers were on equal terms.

Same reason why jinbei and ace dragged on for days as well, their powers were essentially cancelling each other out.


----------



## Luke (Oct 24, 2014)

Akainu decisively defeated Aokiji. It was said the latter "laid helpless at Akainu's feet" by the end of their battle. 

Akainu is stronger.


----------



## NO (Oct 25, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Kizaru got stronger in the last two years.
> 
> Aokiji lost two body parts.
> 
> ...


How about you get over this: The loss of limbs in OP do not make strong characters weaker; Aokiji replaced his leg thanks to his DF, anyway; a movie poster said Kizaru got stronger over the time-skip ; and even if Kizaru did get stronger, we both know his training didn't have a 10 day fight with an opponent of almost equal stature. Fights make you stronger. Do not entertain me with the idea that Kizaru had a fight like that. 

I just don't get what people see in Kizaru.


----------



## Sabco (Oct 25, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> How about you get over this: The loss of limbs in OP do not make strong characters weaker; Aokiji replaced his leg thanks to his DF, anyway; a movie poster said Kizaru got stronger over the time-skip ; and even if Kizaru did get stronger, we both know his training didn't have a 10 day fight with an opponent of almost equal stature. Fights make you stronger. Do not entertain me with the idea that Kizaru had a fight like that.
> 
> I just don't get what people see in Kizaru.



Kizaru is older than aokiji he is 58 while aokiji 49 he has more
experience and his DF is faster, what can akoiji do to him, other than his fight with akainu he got nothing .


----------



## White (Oct 25, 2014)

Kuzan has more plot relevance so he wins


----------



## Pirao (Oct 28, 2014)

I give Aokiji the edge, but it would be a close fight either way.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

sabco said:


> Kizaru is older than aokiji he is 58 while aokiji 49 he has more
> experience and his DF is faster, what can akoiji do to him, *other than his fight with akainu he got nothing* .



Other than his 10-day death match with the strongest current marine "he got nothing" truuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sabco (Oct 28, 2014)

Bohemian Knight said:


> Other than his 10-day death match with the strongest current marine "he got nothing" truuuuuuuuuuuuuu




Yes we are talking about feats 

for God's sake


----------



## Ruse (Oct 28, 2014)

sabco said:


> Yes we are talking about feats
> 
> for God's sake



His performance against WB wasn't any worse than Kizaru's to be fair.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

sabco said:


> Yes we are talking about feats
> 
> for God's sake



>Wounded WB.
>Off-guarded Jozu and defeaed him when the latter couldn't do the same thing in their earlier encounter
>Had enough speed/DF control to freeze Doffy with his hands in his pockets
>10 days with Akainu

Kuzan can at least hang with anybody in th verse. Deal with it


----------



## Coruscation (Oct 28, 2014)

Aokiji never hurt Whitebeard but people really need to stop citing Kizaru's feat of doing so as some sort of evidence of his superiority over his colleague. Kuzan was the very first Admiral to go against the old pirate. That was before his sickness got even worse and he had a heart attack, before he got a magma fist to the gut and numerous other wounds and had to push himself hard to just stay on his feet. Kizaru landed a laser when he was confronted with a horribly wounded and weary WB. The more impressive feat in that scenario is his ability to take the bisento and not be solidified which you could maybe use to argue Borsalino and Sakazuki might specialize in COA while Kuzan leans toward COO.


----------



## convict (Oct 28, 2014)

I am talking pre-skip here:

I really can't see Kizaru actually being stronger than Aokiji. He may have ended up with the short straw of not having the feat of fighting against the strongest of the three (from a story and feats standpoint), so one can argue he is Aokiji's equal. However, even before his clash with Akainu I always theorized Aokiji would be a smidge stronger than Kizaru because he is seemingly more intricately tied to the narrative. Whether that Ice-leg completely makes up for the lack of his own I am not sure but pre-skip Aokiji takes the victory in an intense, bloody fight that will last days. I wouldn't be surprised if it were a tie either, but Aokiji will not lose.


----------



## Cosmicflash12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Kuzan wins low diff he is on a different level


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> *Aokiji never hurt Whitebeard* but people really need to stop citing Kizaru's feat of doing so as some sort of evidence of his superiority over his colleague. Kuzan was the very first Admiral to go against the old pirate. That was before his sickness got even worse and he had a heart attack, before he got a magma fist to the gut and numerous other wounds and had to push himself hard to just stay on his feet. Kizaru landed a laser when he was confronted with a horribly wounded and weary WB. The more impressive feat in that scenario is his ability to take the bisento and not be solidified which you could maybe use to argue Borsalino and Sakazuki might specialize in COA while Kuzan leans toward COO.



Yeah I mixed this up. He just avoided WB's attack and had him in a pinch until Jozu came. My b


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 28, 2014)

kizaru melts aokiji with his lasers


----------



## Urouge (Oct 28, 2014)

Could go either way really but I voted for kizaru because I like him a bit more than aokiji


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Oct 28, 2014)

The C3 were portrayed as nearly equal to each other, with Akainu having a slight edge over the other two. Akainu defeated Kuzan with extreme difficulty and I assume that outcome would be the same if he fought Kizaru. Akainu>Aokiji=Kizaru. That said, many seem to think that Kizaru has the elemental advantage, but Kuzan has greater willpower. Honestly, either can defeat the other on any given day, I'd say they are about as equal as can be.


----------



## Magentabeard (Oct 28, 2014)

Kizaru's blinding light will be reflected by Aokiji's ice and used against him.... I see no way Kizaru can make progress here. Aokiji high diff.


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 28, 2014)

Kuzan's ice reflects kizaru's light. Kuzan low diff



Kizaru extreme diff.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Oct 29, 2014)

Could really go either way. No fights consisting of two Admiral level fighters are getting a conclusion in their fight with anything less than High extreme difficulty.

I will take another approach in my decision of who is winning this match to the general populace of this thread who voted for Aokiji; i vote for Kizaru. Due to the wide array of options he can opt to start his assault on Aokiji (Can go from short ranged attacks or distance himself by a lot to assault Aokiji with long ranged attacks in a split second), I'll go with Kizaru. He's a lot quicker who seems to be able to maneuver in trying to dodge attacks from Aokiji's deadly Ice better than most characters in the series including even Aokiji and he seems to hold more Fire power and diversity in his attacks over Aokiji. Let's remember that his lasers can melt steel so we shouldn't expect it to be impossible for his lasers to melt Aokiji's ice.

Anyways, Aokiji seems to have better stamina and better execution in the planning of his attacks over Kizaru which Kizaru  seems to be lacking in and does not seem like the type of fighter to mix in intelligence with raw strength when fighting so that could prove to be a contributing factor to the demise of Kizaru in the hands of Aokiji. 

Still, I'll give it to Kizaru 6/10.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 29, 2014)

Can go either way but whoever wins its going to be an extreme difficulty fight.


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 31, 2014)

I always thought tht between the c3 it went like this in terms of stats

Akainu - 200
Kizaru - 150
Aokiji - 140


----------



## Monster (Oct 31, 2014)

dpwater25 said:


> I always thought tht between the c3 it went like this in terms of stats
> 
> Akainu - 200
> Kizaru - 150
> Aokiji - 140



Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 31, 2014)

Monster said:


> Please tell me this is a joke.



And wht have i said tht is funny.
God this site is full of fckign illogical trolls.

Get a Life.


----------



## Monster (Oct 31, 2014)

dpwater25 said:


> And wht have i said tht is funny.
> God this site is full of fckign illogical trolls.
> 
> Get a Life.



Another addition to my ignore list.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm sticking by the, Kizaru-was-strongest-Admiral-Pre-TS thing.


----------

